# DE~LITE FULL Dragonfly...



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2010)

For all you " fly boyz N gals" ... 
DRAGON FLY DELIGHT
Got really close to this guy out in the backyard .... was just too cool and thought I'd share! 
JD~








JD~
" Spring is coming"


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 8, 2010)

I love dragonflies! What stunning colors on this one! 

I have always been under the impression that they DON'T bite, but recently a student I had swore to me that they do...I meant to Google it but got too busy.  Do you know?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2010)

I heard that they don't have mouth parts. I think the nymph might bite though.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 8, 2010)

their young help keep mosquito's populations down, but I have never heard of an adult biting. It is an old wive's tale that if you get kissed by one you will have good luck thru out the day.

this is what yahoo answers had to say some said yes some said no.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060824162939AA1XySv


----------



## Madortoise (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice pix by the nice pond. I love dragonflies and I wouldn't mind being kissed by one. ;-)


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 9, 2010)

I LOVE dragonflies!!! They are by far my favorite insect (do people have favorite insects? oh well, I do )
I always rescue them from my aunt's pond.


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought I answered this post, but ......
Those are really beautiful, and your pictures are great too. I went up to visit my son in college, and we went through the trails on a nature walk and when we sat down to rest one came over and sat with me for the longest time.............


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool.

Thanks for looking it up--I never thought of that. 

Funny dialogue accompanying the "answer" too!


----------



## sammi (Apr 9, 2010)

Its beautiful! I can't believe you got so close!


----------



## terryo (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a beautiful little article my son sent me from college 
http://members.tripod.com/Nanna_4/thedragonfly.html


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2010)

Terry, thanks for sharing!


----------

